# the mars volta



## brendon420 (Jul 10, 2008)

if you guys like them check this out guy out on the drums, he nails this shit...amazing...jon and thomas would be proud lol

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=dnkkcel8SSk:joint::joint::joint::joint::joint:


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 10, 2008)

oops

here

YouTube - viscera eyes the mars volta drums


----------



## FlipDV (Jul 10, 2008)

No, you did not just say you liked Mars Volta.
I've seen them twice in concert (Once with System of a Down, another with Red Hot Chili Peppers) and they sucked ass.

Then a couple years later.. my brother starts listening to them..
they still suck ass..
I hate them 

And if you want to know, I forget which members of the band (I think the guys with the afro's) have another band called "At the Drive In"

Anyway's have fun


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 10, 2008)

you definitely are not a musician


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 10, 2008)

They're great. I like At the Drive-in better, but MV is pretty good. It's fine if you don't like the prog rock edge they have, but they certainly do not suck.


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 10, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> They're great. I like At the Drive-in better, but MV is pretty good. It's fine if you don't like the prog rock edge they have, but they certainly do not suck.



thank you some people just are very opinionated


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 10, 2008)

i'm one of them, but music is something i can appreciate from a technical perspective as well. it irritates me to no end how many great musicians have made crappy country-pop music. a shit-ton of great slide and most of the pedal-steel guitar players, for example.


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 11, 2008)

music is a veryy interesting subject, it has been used and abused just like cannabis


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 11, 2008)

ya. my last roomie was in love with TMV - he drums. i guitar, so i like how driven and aggressive the ATDI sound is.


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 11, 2008)

have you listened to de facto? its the omar the guitarists first band, nothing like ATDI


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 11, 2008)

no. what's it like?


----------



## FlipDV (Jul 15, 2008)

No, no no, I'm just saying they suck live, but I still don't like there CD material, I just like different kind of music 

I think At the Drive In is better than The Mars Volta though, but I still don't like either.


----------



## poutineeh (Jul 19, 2008)

FlipDV said:


> No, no no, I'm just saying they suck live, but I still don't like there CD material, I just like different kind of music
> 
> I think At the Drive In is better than The Mars Volta though, but I still don't like either.


to each there own.

and on that note, i fucking love them. for sure one of my favorites. 
Frances the Mute is just so damn epic and one of the most atmospheric albums ever. along the same lines as dark side of the moon IMHO. it also has some of the best guitar work i have ever heard compliments of john frusciante(sp).

i did see them in concert and if you arent really a fan, i could definitely see how you wouldnt enjoy it. they definitely have some crazy energy, but the music all kind of blends together at the venue unless you have really listened to the music before. 

they played for 2.5 hours straight though w/o an opening act in january at the michigan theatre. me and a friend were blazed and the power of the speakers almost gave me a heart attack it was so intense. and the new drummer...


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 19, 2008)

i saw them on new years this year and it was unbelieveable, they came out with an acoustic set for like an hour before they started playing....thomas is the king. i love how inthe ilyena video hes cheifing a blunt.


----------



## NoobMaster (Jul 22, 2008)

The Mars Volta is the most amazing music I've ever listened to. 

cygnus...vismund cygnus

Cassandra geminni through multiple spouse wounds

tetragrammaton


----------



## poutineeh (Jul 22, 2008)

NoobMaster said:


> The Mars Volta is the most amazing music I've ever listened to.
> 
> cygnus...vismund cygnus
> 
> ...


amen brother. amen
can i get a hallelujah?


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 23, 2008)

a friend who was given a live promo dvd showed let me borrow it the other day its wayy old back when they first formed, they played at the electric ballroom in LA i think, one of the most amazing things i have watched. i miss jon theodore


----------



## smokeh (Jul 25, 2008)

best song they did was televators


----------



## optimisprime (Jul 26, 2008)

the mars volta's new cd Bedlam in Goliath is totaly amazing, it has there new drummer jason paragon. its excellent smoking music except when jason goes into some blast beats, then it feels like your going to die.


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 26, 2008)

thomas pridgen is their new drummer, check him out on youtube. faster than you can even see


----------



## optimisprime (Jul 27, 2008)

oh yeah thanks.


----------



## brendon420 (Oct 4, 2008)

fuck yeah i just saw them again last night and they were sick!


----------



## brendon420 (Oct 4, 2008)

check out the setlist the first time i saw them.
Televators The Widow Miranda That Ghost Just Isn't Holy Anymore Frances the Mute Asilos Magdalena Vermicide Roulette Dares (The Haunt Of) Viscera Eyes Wax Simulacra Goliath Conjugal Burns Tetragrammaton Agadez Metatron Cygnus....Vismund Cygnus Ouroboros Ilyena Meccamputechture Aberinkula Day of the Baphomets Drunkship of Lanterns


----------



## HannoMaximus (Oct 7, 2008)

I haven't really gotten into them yet, but the few songs I have of The Mars Volta are pretty cool.


----------



## SEF (Oct 7, 2008)

Dude I love The Mars Volta, but I do have to agree that when they are live they get a little to spaced. One time they played Inertiatic ESP/Cicatriz ESP and it was 5 minutes of Inertiactic, 17 minutes of just noises, and 3 minutes of Cicatriz. I would get bored of that fast.

If you have noticed, DeFacto and ATDI are pretty much TMV in one band, DeFacto was much more latin and funk based, while ATDI had a much more Fugazi hardcore feel. And TMV in my opinion falls right between those two. 

Another thing... Thomas Pridgon is the Neil Peart of The Mars Volta.


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 7, 2008)

only thing i dont like about TMV lately is how cedric always sings falsetto. its always so high pitched, and he doesnt do any other ranges. i love FTM because there are some parts where the singing creeps me out, in a totally great way, but this is lost sometimes in concert.
otherwise, they are the best performers i have seen, besides radiohead, which is leagues above everyone.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 11, 2010)

oh! these guys are like_ The Sound Of Animals Fighting_........................................................................................


----------



## Anjinsan (May 11, 2010)

*Mars Volta sucks balls.* Bought their 1st cd...crap. I think that they spent 10 minutes kicking the shit out of the amp heads...I could totally hear the spring reverbs warbling after the impacts. 

Bands I do like: Mastodon, Isis, Between the Buried and Me, OSI, Blind Melon, Nuno Bettencourt, Opeth, Dream Theater, Baroness, NiN, Tool, Epica, High on Fire, Genesis, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Jane's Addiction, Porcupine Tree, 
Primus, Reverend Horton Heat, Unified Theory, Rush, Yes, Nightwish, Kamelot, Megadeth, Metallica, ZZ Top, Porno for Pyros, Faith No More, Gojira, Symphony X, Wilco and Bob Marley (everyone needs a little reggae in their lives)


----------

